# November Challenge: "An Answer"



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 1, 2016)

The prompt for this month's *anonymous* challenge, as chosen by sas is: *An Answer

**KINDLY BE ADVISED THAT ALL ENTRIES ARE ELIGIBLE TO RECEIVE CRITIQUE WITHIN THE VOTING THREAD


You are free to interpret the prompt in any way you wish, though of course, site rules apply. If you are unsure of the challenge rules please read the 'stickies' at the top of the board.

Your entry must be submitted anonymously and therefore should be PMed to me, Chester's Daughter,so that I may post it for you. Please be sure to indicate in your PM on which board you prefer your work posted, PUBLIC or WORKSHOP.

All identities will be revealed upon the close of the poll. IF YOU WISH TO REMAIN ANONYMOUS, PLEASE SPECIFY IT WITHIN YOUR ENTRY PM.

***VERY IMPORTANT*** Kindly make sure your entry is properly formatted and error free before you PM it to me as you will be unable to edit your work once I have posted it. 


The inclusion of explanatory text or links of any kind within an entrant's Challenge entry is prohibited. As always, only one entry per member is permitted.

PLEASE ALSO NOTE THAT ANY ENTRY POSTED DIRECTLY TO THE BOARD WILL RESULT IN THAT PARTICULAR WORK BEING DISQUALIFIED, AND YOU WILL HAVE TO SELECT ANOTHER WORK TO ENTER ANONYMOUSLY THROUGH THE REQUIRED CHANNELS.

Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards' Bistro.

Now that the 'like" function is again blessing us with its presence, we respectfully request that you refrain from using it until this thread has been closed and the poll has been opened.

This challenge will close on the 15th of November at 7pm EST.*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 7, 2016)

*
There is a Time When Dead Words Rise*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 10, 2016)

*The Knowledge of Leaves*

This much is known of leaves...
As halcyon days of summer fade,
bowing to the patina of time,
Autumn emerges trailing among
the smoky blue hazes once more.

The leaves take up the banner
of the halcyon's passage
from bright days into
fall's breath of Frost and Flame,
echoes of lore tarnished by time.

True colours are revealed.
Crimson...Aspen Gold...Maple Fire
Marmalade and Sailor's Warning.
From the verdant shadings
of the green and growing things...​

That Siren's Song,
those errant breezes,
become a clarion chorus
among the vibrant leaves.
Teasing...pleasing...tempting...​

Bow and ripple.
Billow and flow.
Tugging and flexing,
relinquishing their hold…
Leaves dancing into the air.

Up and away...Gone…
In the Monarchs' wake,
coursing on the wind,
those brilliant banners,
scions in scattered flight.

Far below, these scions,
they see history unfurling,
passing as they fly.
They hear the murmurs of the dead,
the secrets of stars, so high​.

Slowly, gently,
the tempting breezes fade.
A thick cloak forming
as upon the earth,
the leaves are laid.​

There upon the moss,
they stare up at the sky.
As numerous as the stars,
while still more of their kin fall,
now, so brittle and dry.​

They hear the murmur of stones,
the prayers cast by evening dew.
They know the secrets of the fey.
Yet they still linger, muttering,
waiting...Aching for the echoes,
answers, whispered in the snow.​


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 10, 2016)

Untitled

Seashells are God's phones—
listen when you pick one up...




... he might be busy


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 11, 2016)

*
A Chest Without the Key
*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 12, 2016)

*
The World Answers*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 12, 2016)

*Reflections*

_Petals far past first blushing bloom
fragrance no longer enchant the room
stiff and brittle, beauty faded with age
flower pressed between the page

She is far past youth's first bloom
no longer able to leave her room
brittle bones now stiff with age
faded rose pressed between the page

Fragile fingers tremble with age
opens book, finds the page
in memory, sees petals in full bloom
the sweet scent of roses fill the room

Her frail heart falters in her chest
pins the rosebud to her breast
funeral flowers scent the room
memories of love gone too soon

Love defies logic and time
not just hers but yours and mine
no less beautiful though faded with age
memories pressed between the page_


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 13, 2016)

*Anxiously Awaiting His Reply*

I want to die
sans fanfare
with eyes asleep
and too weary to weep.
In an instant
from dark to light.

No wake nor burial
just me alone 
(as I was in life)
in a pine box plain
purified by flame
sooty remains sprinkled
into an inconspicuous
pickle jar
(not B & G, only Claussen will do)
with label removed
so as not to obstruct my view
as I watch my kids
and blow my lid
whenever occasion
calls for it.

_Mom's on a rampage_
_go get the Dustbuster
but make sure you empty her
back into her briny abode._

Are You listening God?
Mistakes are not something
that You make
but flinging me into reverse
as I got to the Gates
and stuffing me back inside
this body I hate
isn't on the same scale
as the birth of the earth
and I know that You see
what he does to me.
So I humbly plead for mercy.

I know the dole
is never more 
than one can take
but I've had my share
and I just can't bear
another curve thrown
by fickle fate.
I'm eight years past
my expiration date
isn't it time I shed 
my rancid wrapping
and make my way Home?

The decision is Yours alone
I'd never book passage
on my own
but just this once
can you throw this tired dog 
a beautiful bone?


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 13, 2016)

Unplugged (senryu)

I will remember 
that fateful day
loony's tuned in

searching for answers
into ivory tower,
there is no clue.


​


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 15, 2016)

*Bohemian Dream*

There has to be an answer, he sang, 
as he watched the fireflies dance. 
The promise of eternity shone 
in a weed and mushroom trance. 

She had silently sought the answer  
in the greyness of his eyes. 
Hiding the pain of lotus pose cramps
she tried to internalise. 

His answer was on the underground, 
a gloss of ebony hair, 
a classical first class art degree  
and truth in that sultry stare. 

She packed up Krishna along with him, 
her trust in nirvana impaired. 
Answers, she found, come one at a time
and are very seldom shared.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 15, 2016)

This challenge is now closed.


----------

